# Just recently induced dp from bad drug experience



## taylorjuliaa (May 5, 2017)

I had a really bad experience with an edible of marijuana. I had more than i probably should've and underestimated it, and when it hit me, basically i felt like i was dying. Passing out, losing consciousness and vision, blacking out, running around street in night screaming, had to to go to hospital in an ambulance. I've smoked weed for years before this and done other drugs and i don't know why it effected me like this but yeah i guess i was in a pretty bad mental state before it so yeah. In the ambulance I felt out of my body and had my eyes closed and thought i was dying seeing my life flash before my eyes and my soul was leaving my body. I know it sounds dumb because it was just an edible but yeah. I remember feeling tingling in my head, officers were talking to me, i had to try really hard to look at them it's like I couldn't see mentally see i could visually see if that makes sense.
Anyways, after that fucked up experience I wake up next few weeks after were hell. I started having grainy static vision, "visual snow", and really intense flash backs to the experience, have the same passing out feeling and visuals idk. 
And experiencing really bad depersonalization constantly, like i am out of my body, looking at a tv screen, not being able to see or hear normally. Not being able to feel my hands, feeling like i was floating. Looking at things and thinking i'm not really looking at this, like i was mentally blacked out. The worst is i have constant visual snow, the static vision never goes away. Just looking at things will send me into a depersonalization episode and once i'm in one it's hard to get out. idk. I feel disconnected from who i am and my thoughts and life. I thought i had a brain tumor but from googling i realized that it was exactly what i was experiencing. Along with all that i was just losing my shit, having panic attacks to the point where i thought i was having a heart attack and couldn't breathe. A lot of er visits. 
I was sent to an out patient treatment center because i couldn't function. I was put on Klonopin, a benzodiazepine, for anxiety. It helped with the visual snow sort of but i am tapering off because it made me suicidal and depressed to an extent and i definitely think it was the drug. I'm tapering off and it's getting better, but depersonalization and the visual symptoms are getting pretty bad. And anybody who knows about benzo withdrawal knows that comes with a lot of symptoms too. Basically i feel doomed. I feel really scared and like i'm losing my mind and like i've ruined my mind forever. Over a stupid edible. it's embarrassing but yeah just looking for support, and curious if anyone else with depersonalization has had it induced by weed, and has persisting visual snow/static vision as well, and is there any hope for me to get rid of it and see normally again. 
Sorry i'm rambling and this post is a lot to read just really scared and worried rn.


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

I'm sorry no one man's this section, bet it would be lovely to get an instant reply when you are worried out your mind.... well here is one.

What you are explaining is a panic attack. Some of the symptoms I can't explain, I am no doctor but it's NOT RARE. MOST have visual snow and everything you mentioned, most of it is DP...

My advice is lower anxiety, really hard to do actually, takes a lot of mind control, with a reverse, for instance 'OH WHAT THE F IS THAT" but the exactly the opposite... "yeah that's visional snow, who cares" it's against how your brain works almost. I have it light, but i don't care for it, so who cares... i have a lot worse things, but it's counter productive thinking about it.. if i see patterns they move, but they haven't in ages... i mean they have but i am not looking for it. In time it will fade, hopefully all of it will, i can't tell and i am sorry but no one can. In time maybe medication might help but for now, go for walks, keep active and forget it, get back into living life


----------



## PossessedBanana (Jul 9, 2017)

Hello,

Cannabis induced DP / DR is very common, I know how it feels, "how can weed do that to me ?". Cannabis bad trips are common, and sometimes, you're just not prepared for it. The first thing you need to do is to control your anxiety, you can't just stop it by thinking "I'm okay" but you can control yourself so you don't panic, breath slow, rationalize what you're experiencing, tell yourself I'm not going to die. Then as CK1 said, try not thinking too much about it, don't let it become an obsession. The first days / weeks are the worst, because you're tempted to panic, you're not used to something so uncomfortable and weird.

To be scared and worried is perfectly normal. Try to see people as much as possible, do what you always used to do, but most importantly, when doing something, do not focus on how you sense / percieve things, because that just re-enforces your obsession and makes you more anxious, and thus more dissociate with your environement and yourself.

Concerning meds, benzos don't seem good to me, they're extremely addictive. I would rather go for a relatively soft anti-psychotic for anxiety, and if needed an antidepressant, but that needs to be discussed with a psychiatrist.

You're not doomed, and I'm not saying this just to reassure you, as a matter of fact, your brain is not damaged, it has to do with your psyche and it can be overcome, lots of people have and so can you.

Take care of yourself and don't give up !


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

good advice and good med advice too.. get a psychiatrist, if you want medication (otherwise it's pointless)


----------

